# Adobe Flash Player 10.1



## catduper (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un G5 Power PC usagé. Il fonctionne à merveille, par contre, l'ancien propriétaire a effacé son disque dur. Résultat?! Je n'ai plus la version 10 de Flash Player. Je ne peux télécharger la version 10.2, réservée aux puces Intel. Je cherche donc un site me permettant de télécharger la version précédante, soit 10.0 ou 10.1. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci,

Cat


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Le site d'Adobe, ça devrait le faire... non ? 

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html


----------



## catduper (1 Avril 2011)

Malheureusement non! Je n'y arrive pas. On me donne le choix entre la version 9 et la version 10.2!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h05 ----------

J'ai réussit finalement. Je n'ouvrais pas le bon fichier après le téléchargement. Merci!


----------



## arno.v (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi je viens de reformater un vieil Ibook G4... Le problème c'est que les Power PC ne peuvent pas encaisser le flashplayer au-delà de la version 10.1
Sur le site adobe, et sur tous les sites classiques de téléchargement, on ne propose que la 10.3, incompatible avec mon système. 
Comment faire ?
Où trouver 10.1 ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2011)

arno.v a dit:


> (...) Où trouver 10.1 ?


Bonsoir,
Regarde ici.


----------

